# How to fresh install Windows on my Asus n56vz?



## Miyazaki (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi all, I just recently received my Asus n56vz laptop. It came installed with a bunch of bloatware, and windows 8 was preinstalled.

Now I want to do a fresh install of Windows but I can't because the laptop didn't come with an installation disk. I tried clicking "remove everything and reinstall windows) option in Windows 8, but after the lengthy 'wipe' and install, the bloatware remained. 

I tried a windows 8 setup file and put in the Key for my installed copy from my bios, which didn't work (assuming its a volume serial).

What can I do? I want to wipe everything, delete the stupid partition and reinstall windows 8 for a clean start. I tried booting from a cd and usb but can't seem to change the boot option... 

any help would be greatly appreciated, cheers


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 12, 2013)

You will need installation media if you don't want the bloatware installed.  There are no available windows 8 ISO downloads at this time.  

However, I just came across this site, it may help.

http://www.intowindows.com/download-windows-8-iso-from-microsoft-using-product-key/


----------

